# so what Ale's you?



## craigstoeckle (Jul 6, 2014)

Smoked 3 pork butts over the 4th.  Spicy and awesome.  Best accoutrements (had to do Thesaurus for that one) while smokin' is Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale!  In the fall, Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Stout.  Love to know what others prefer while smokin' for a few hours......


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 6, 2014)

Usually cans of Chetty (Chesterfield Ale) from Yuengling.












20140706_111737.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Jul 6, 2014






And if the meat or smoker stresses me out, a few sips of this.












20140621_124748.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Jul 6, 2014


----------



## craigstoeckle (Jul 6, 2014)

Ah, now that will certainly set a few things straight with that Mason jar of Palmetto.  In the morning though, things won't look as straight as you thought.....  gotta have some nice ribs with that juice!  Good choices.


----------

